# Forensperre



## Vincandrador (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 
ich wurde vor drei tagen für 3 Tage gesperrt, ich schätze weil ich "@B1ubb lol noob" in einem thread gepostet habe, ist das normal dass man keine mail bekommt das man aufgrund dieser tatsache gesperrt wurde? gibt es hier kein Verwarnsystem? Wenn so ein "spam" kein grund hier für eine Sperre sein sollte, wüsste ich dennoch gerne warum. desweiteren ging diese 3 tage lang Buffed.de komplett nicht bis ich meine cookies gelöscht habe und somit meine accountdaten neu eingegeben habe um mich einzuloggen.

MfG


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2007)

Prinzipiell ist es so dass immer ein Grund angegeben muss, die Meldung an den betroffenen User kann jedoch leer gelassen werden.


----------



## Vincandrador (7. Oktober 2007)

keine meldung kein grund kein garnichts ich bitte um aufkärung von dem ich gesperrt wurde und warum und möchte das in einer PM haben, danke


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Oktober 2007)

Wozu bitte ein Vorwarnung? Im Prinzip hast du dich an Regeln zu halten die für jede Person eines Forums gelten. Verstößt du gegen diese, muss man mit einer Sperrung rechnen.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2007)

Ahramanyu     Verwarnt am 3.10.2007, 18:25
Der Verwarnstufe hinzugefügt:  	Schreibsperre für 3 Tage wegen Userbeleidigung


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Oktober 2007)

Das stimmt so weit, User wurde von mir verwarnt, gesperrt und das mit Begründung. Hast du denn wirklich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Das stimmt so weit, User wurde von mir verwarnt, gesperrt und das mit Begründung. Hast du denn wirklich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen?



Vielleicht ist das Postfach voll. ;-)


----------



## Myhordi (7. Oktober 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Das stimmt so weit, User wurde von mir verwarnt, gesperrt und das mit Begründung. Hast du denn wirklich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen?


War auch mal 1 tag gespeert und hab trotz 30%platz im postfach keine meldung bekomme


----------



## Vincandrador (7. Oktober 2007)

eine verwarnung ist keine verwarnung wenn man dann sofort eine sperre bekommt, dann könnt ihr euch die verwarnung sparen und es gleich als Sperre ausgeben, nein ich habe 0 Null Nichts Gornischd bekommen.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2007)

Vincandrador schrieb:


> eine verwarnung ist keine verwarnung wenn man dann sofort eine sperre bekommt, dann könnt ihr euch die verwarnung sparen und es gleich als Sperre ausgeben, nein ich habe 0 Null Nichts Gornischd bekommen.



Jein.
Eine Verwarnung kann auch eine temporäre(!) Sperrung beinhalten die je nach Vergehen von einigen Stunden bis zu mehreren Tagen dauern kann. Meistens ist dies aber nur eine Schreibsperre im Forum und keine Gesamtsperre für den ganzen Inhalt von buffed.de.
Die richtig dicke Sperrung kommt dann, wenn man genügend Verwarnungen gesammelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Oktober 2007)

> eine verwarnung ist keine verwarnung wenn man dann sofort eine sperre bekommt, dann könnt ihr euch die verwarnung sparen und es gleich als Sperre ausgeben, nein ich habe 0 Null Nichts Gornischd bekommen.



Du hältst dich nicht an die Regeln denen du mit der Erstellung eines Accounts hier zugestimmt hast. Ich find Verwarnungen sowieso sinnlos, das macht es für bestimmte Leute (in diesem fall dich) zu einem abschätzbaren Risiko, andere trotz Richtlinien zu beleidigen, weil man ja "nur" eine Verwarnung kriegt. Da dein Aufschrei nach dreitägiger Schreibblockade gross ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Bestrafung wesentlich effizienter ist- das nächste mal wirst du dir genau überlegen, ob du jemanden "Noob" schimpfst- aus pädagogischer sicht: Mission accomplished  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincandrador (8. Oktober 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Du hältst dich nicht an die Regeln denen du mit der Erstellung eines Accounts hier zugestimmt hast. Ich find Verwarnungen sowieso sinnlos, das macht es für bestimmte Leute (in diesem fall dich) zu einem abschätzbaren Risiko, andere trotz Richtlinien zu beleidigen, weil man ja "nur" eine Verwarnung kriegt. Da dein Aufschrei nach dreitägiger Schreibblockade gross ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Bestrafung wesentlich effizienter ist- das nächste mal wirst du dir genau überlegen, ob du jemanden "Noob" schimpfst- aus pädagogischer sicht: Mission accomplished
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry dein ganzes posting tut hier nichts zur sache, es ging mir lediglich darum, dass ich keine Mail erhalten habe weshalb und warum und von wem, weil nämlich lustigerweise auch die ganze buffed-seite dann nicht mehr ging. wenn du pädagogisch wertvoll sein möchtest, gehe bitte in den Kindergarten und erzieh ein paar 5jährige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2007)

Vincandrador schrieb:


> sorry dein ganzes posting tut hier nichts zur sache, es ging mir lediglich darum, dass ich keine Mail erhalten habe weshalb und warum und von wem, weil nämlich lustigerweise auch die ganze buffed-seite dann nicht mehr ging. wenn du pädagogisch wertvoll sein möchtest, gehe bitte in den Kindergarten und erzieh ein paar 5jährige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach dem Kommentar kann ich mir vorstellen warum du gesperrt wurdest - Abgesehen davon, bezieht sich ein Ban bzw. eine Sperre auf keinen Fall auf die normale Seitenfunktionalität. Du kannst dann weiterhin die Seite besuchen, bei einer Sperre jedoch nicht mehr posten, bei einem Ban dich nicht mehr einloggen - das wars.


----------



## LittleFay (21. Oktober 2007)

Vincandrador schrieb:


> sorry dein ganzes posting tut hier nichts zur sache, es ging mir lediglich darum, dass ich keine Mail erhalten habe weshalb und warum und von wem, weil nämlich lustigerweise auch die ganze buffed-seite dann nicht mehr ging. wenn du pädagogisch wertvoll sein möchtest, gehe bitte in den Kindergarten und erzieh ein paar 5jährige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Prima Post. Solchen Müll schreiben und sich dann auch noch beschweren, wenn man keine Nachricht über die Sperre erhalten hat. Weiter so, echt klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurno (28. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Prima Post. Solchen Müll schreiben und sich dann auch noch beschweren, wenn man keine Nachricht über die Sperre erhalten hat. Weiter so, echt klasse.
> ...


Na ja, dieses Posting ist halt eventuell die hormonelle Verwirrung in der Entwicklungsstufe vom Kind>Jugendlichen>Erwachsenen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (3. November 2007)

Da du ja den Grund für die Sperrung offensichtlich genau kennst und hier auch noch wörtlich zitiert hast, ist es mir unverständlich, warum du eine Begründung einforderst. Du hast schon verstanden wofür die Sperre gesetzt wurde. Betrachte mal lieber selbstkritisch dein Verhalten anstatt hier anderen Fehlverhalten vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Jácks (3. November 2007)

Dinah schrieb:


> Da du ja den Grund für die Sperrung offensichtlich genau kennst und hier auch noch wörtlich zitiert hast, ist es mir unverständlich, warum du eine Begründung einforderst. Du hast schon verstanden wofür die Sperre gesetzt wurde. Betrachte mal lieber selbstkritisch dein Verhalten anstatt hier anderen Fehlverhalten vorzuwerfen.


Sehe ich auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst ich mit meinen 14 Jahren kann mich in einem Forum,wo noch viel gestattet wird,benehmen.
Und einen als noob zu bezeichnen ist doch sinnfrei...du warst auch mal einer und alles kann man lernen.
Und wen du meinst ich soll jetzt auch in den kindergarten gehen und 5 jährige erziehen,dann bist du ganz schön________ 



MfG Jacks


----------



## Mace (14. November 2007)

Du kennst den Grund ganz genau und trotzdem machst du noch einmal einen post auf um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen...


Was bringt dir das? ich weiß zwar das ich keine ordentliche antwort von dir bekommen werde aber trotzdem habe ich mein recht eingefordert meinen senf dazuzugeben *gg*


----------

